# Causey Reservoir



## heli.mike (May 30, 2013)

Hey guys I was wondering if anyone has any updated news with Causey and their boat ramp. I have heard there is one and I heard there isn't one. Anyone know for sure? I also heard the lake is wake less to so I am assuming there is a ramp. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*No boat launch*

Here is the overview for Causey Reservoir from the Recreation.gov website:


> *Overview*
> 
> Recreation management at Causey Dam and reservoir, a feature of the Weber Basin Project, is under the jurisdiction of the U.S. Forest Service, Wasatch-Cache National Forest. The Forest Service can be reached at (801) 625-5306. Situated in a timber setting 15 miles northeast of Ogden, Utah at the 5,700-foot elevation, with a 140-acre surface area on the South Fork of the Ogden River. Managed recreation season is June through October with low use. Fish species include rainbow, cutthroat, and brown trout. Access over improved gravel Forest Rd. No camping facilities. Reservoir area is considered a day-use area only. *No official boat launching facilities, wakeless speed only for boats on water.* Trail Head is located at reservoir with access to National Forest lands. Causey U.S. Geological Survey map covers the area.


----------



## heli.mike (May 30, 2013)

Awesome thanks for the information!


----------

